# First 300



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Got my first 300 at 10 yards with 46 x's with my hunting rig.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

good shootin


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't about the rest of you guys, but that looks like a 4 in the top right corner


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Not to be a instigator, but there does appear to be an arrow hole in the 4 ring. Not accusing you of lying be any means, just curious. 

Anyways, that still is some very good shooting! Keep it up:wink:.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Maby the 4 was just from a practice round


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i can't tell if its practice or not.. countin holes i get that it would be the 12th shot for that spot, but countin hole aint' a science and its easy to put two in the same one


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

either way if it is or not thats still good shootin, congrats!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

it was a practice round. i had one practice round and i had 3x's 1 5 and 1 4


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont understand 5 spot at all..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Me either. 


Good shooting tho


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont understand 5 spot at all..


either do i....how does this work?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I will stick to the good ol' behind the shoulder.. I can also handle.. 0,5,8,10,12 :embara:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

5 spot is when you put an arrow into each one of the spots so you dont wreck another arrow when you shoot the one spot.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

For those of you who are wondering about 5 spot...
5spot is shot with 12 rounds; 5 arrows each round (60 arrows total).
The middle circle is the x-ring and counts for 5 points as well as an X. 
The second, larger white ring counts as 5 points (no X).
And anything in the blue rings counts for 4 points.

So therefore, the perfect possible score is 300 60x. The x's are needed because good shooters (take for example N7709K on here) consistently shoot 300's.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, that makes sence lol


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> For those of you who are wondering about 5 spot...
> 5spot is shot with 12 rounds; 5 arrows each round (60 arrows total).
> The middle circle is the x-ring and counts for 5 points as well as an X.
> The second, larger white ring counts as 5 points (no X).
> ...


At what yardage is it typically shot at?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> At what yardage is it typically shot at?


10 yards for 12 year olds and 20 yards for 13 years and older


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> At what yardage is it typically shot at?


Almost always, like 99% of the time, its at 20 yards


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, 20 yards in the standard.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

usually shot at 20yds, but for practice lots and i mean lots of people, also shoot them at 10yds to build the confidence knowing you can shoot 60x games with ease and to build the memory of a good feeling shot with the result of a dead center x

Here is what Isaac is talkin about with x's... this one happens to be a 58x. x's are counted for tie breakers, but in 5spot it usually comes down to a shoot off. Doesn't have to be perfect 60x for a shootoff, but its usually no more than down 2 or 3x's


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> usually shot at 20yds, but for practice lots and i mean lots of people, also shoot them at 10yds to build the confidence knowing you can shoot 60x games with ease and to build the memory of a good feeling shot with the result of a dead center x
> 
> Here is what Isaac is talkin about with x's... this one happens to be a 58x. x's are counted for tie breakers, but in 5spot it usually comes down to a shoot off. Doesn't have to be perfect 60x for a shootoff, but its usually no more than down 2 or 3x's


are you showing off a little, lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

maybe 

i got a real pretty 59x up on the wall.. well a pair of em


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> maybe
> 
> i got a real pretty 59x up on the wall.. well a pair of em


well I got a 62 X :tongue:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well I got a 62 X :tongue:


:crazy:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :crazy:


only kidding lol:shade:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> only kidding lol:shade:





outdoorkid1 said:


> :crazy:


x2. :crazy:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> your :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


I'm :cool2:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I'm :cool2:


:wacko:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> :wacko:


x71


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

What about line shots?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> What about line shots?


Line shots count for the greater score.

So say you hit both the 4ring and the 5ring...you get 5 points.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The arrows just has to touch the line to get the higher score.. if you look at the pic I posted there are a few x's that cut the line and a couple that just cut. They all scored x's


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

idk if its just me or not but does it seem like getting a 300 on 5-spot at 10 yards isnt that hard? i shot a 300 on 5 spot at 15 when i was 11...


----------

